# m/s Wheat King



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Have just finished Wheat King for one of our members.
I think it came out quite nice.
She was originally Launched in 1952 as _Llandaff_ by Lithgows Ltd, Glasgow, Scotland.
Sold to Upper Lakes shipping 1960 name changed to Wheat King,
Lengthened in 1975, laid up in 1981, sold for scrap in 1986.
A good long career trading for a well built ship.


----------



## MSzwarc (Dec 28, 2012)

Lovely work. I like the open hatches showing how the hatch covers work.

Mike


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Mike, The open hatches was the cutomers idea. Worked out well.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

jerome morris said:


> Have just finished Wheat King for one of our members.
> I think it came out quite nice.
> She was originally Launched in 1952 as _Llandaff_ by Lithgows Ltd, Glasgow, Scotland.
> Sold to Upper Lakes shipping 1960 name changed to Wheat King,
> ...


Originally Bridge amid-ship tanker,cov. to b.c. 1961 (bridge moved aft).
Very nice model.


----------

